
Dropbox irks Mac users with annoying Dock icon, offers clueless support - taley
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2019/07/dropbox-support-reps-dont-seem-to-know-how-dropbox-for-mac-works/
======
kevin_b_er
From this, the dropbox employees are either lying to their customers or
they're incompetent as to how things work. Which is it?

